# FreeBSD needs CLI Steam



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 22, 2022)

shkhln i encounter segmentation fault with Linux-Steam-utils and i think we need something like legendary which is for Epic. My error is same with https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/trying-install-steam-steam-linux-utils.86234/post-579162 What do you think about it?


----------



## shkhln (Nov 23, 2022)

What do I think? I keep fixing those issues as soon as I see them. Then I submit the necessary port patches: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=267803. They'll be stuck for a while in the bug tracker per ancient FreeBSD tradition. That's about it.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Nov 23, 2022)

Steam is a proprietary software stack maintained  by Valve Inc. So you should probably ask Valve about that, and the answer most likely will be no.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 23, 2022)

An interesting question is why we think the answer is no.
Too much effort for too little customer-base ?


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Nov 23, 2022)

Well the reason why Valve created the Steam Launcher under Linux with SteamOS in the first place was twofold: 

1. they wanted to escape the stranglehold from Microsoft, just in case its necessary, and
2. the fragmentation of Linux distributions, so the shared library dependancy hell. 

So in short they wanted an OS/runtime environment, which they are maintaining for games.

With FreeBSD the 2nd reason is not an issue, but FreeBSD is too niche for Valve to be interesting.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 23, 2022)

How many percentage persons don't use Windows, wild guess 1 in 100
And how many of this percentage use FreeBSD, wild guess 1 in 100
In total wild guess , 1 in 10.000.
For a company it's difficult to have a business case.


----------



## Beastie7 (Nov 23, 2022)

hardworkingnewbie said:


> With FreeBSD the 2nd reason is not an issue, but FreeBSD is too niche for Valve to be interesting.



With FreeBSD you get a stable base, a consistent ABI/API, and a single community to consult; software and driver vendors alike not using FreeBSD is beyond me. Linux is beyond a mess at this point. I wish more resources were put into reviving KGI.


----------

